# Do We Need Stoplights?



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

Concrete Stereo said:


> There's the theory of Shared Space...The idea is: strict framework creates inflexible flow....There are several 'Shared Spaces' designed to this principle (one could call Place Charle de Gaule (Arc de Triomphe) in Paris one), among other in Groningen (NL). Monderman had a habit of showing the effect of this principle by crossing spaces backwards, and pointing out not only he was not hit by anything, but traffic moved around him fluently without irritantion (horning etc).
> 
> This also has the architectural result the space can be in certain occasions no longer strictly diveded in several independent subspaces (pedestrian space, car space, bicycle space, and mix spaces like zebra crossings)...


When I was in China my taxi drivers believed in shared spaces, driving through traffic in oncoming lanes, driving on the sidewalk honking at people walking to move, lol.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm aware of shared space and the whole concept of removing separation. But that seems more appropriate for individual districts.

A large city, even a strongly transit-oriented one, is going to have major thoroughfares and roundabouts can't always handle the capacity.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

There is a 'shared' space near me on Poynton, Cheshire...its a nightmare and thats in a small village.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

poshbakerloo said:


> It Paris there are so many cars with bumps and scratches, much more than in London or Manchester...


This is because of parking.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I think that traffic lights are appropriate at some junctions, combined or not with roundabouts


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

No, Because we do not need cars.


----------



## Spocket (Feb 11, 2006)

Roundabouts are cheaper ( so I've heard although I can't quite figure out how) but not necessarily better.

Believe me , you don't want to encourage flexible traffic laws such as laneless roundabouts. You don't want this because anybody who's ever driven in China can tell you all about what happens when nobody really cares about what the lines on the road are there for. While you may not be able to keep traffic flowing in a precise and orderly fashion , taking away the semblance of order only leads to even more chaos. If I can't see any traffic lines , then I guess I can just pretty much drive in any fashion I want. Take a trip to China and see for yourself.

You may not like traffic lights but it's nonsense to say that we don't need them.


----------

